# Cantore <3 thundersnow



## legalskier (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## prsboogie (Feb 16, 2015)

Love that guy, he's nuts!!!


----------



## dlague (Feb 17, 2015)

Graduated from LSC with him in 86 - got me shit housed at the graduation party at Mid Burke Lodge on tequila.  Though he was Meterology and I was Comp Sci we shared many of the same math classes.  He had the same energy back then.


----------

